# How to remove door panels of Touareg/speaker buzzing in stereo?



## VenetianGreenTouareg (Feb 2, 2004)

Two part question:
-Audio is my hobby. I hear things that many people don't. One of the things I'm hearing from my Sound System I is a faint buzzing/vibration in many of the speakers. Some of it can only be heard in certain songs (Steely Dan/Jack Of Speed - Great song!), or when playing an audio book (Audible.com played through PhatBox - Recommended!). Does anyone else hear similar buzzing? Most of the time, it comes from the woofers, but with audio books (spoken word), I can hear it from midrange/tweeters as well.
-I've had the car at the dealer multiple times for this. They did replace one speaker, and claim to have parts on order to fix it, but my patience is wearing THIN!!!! I suspect that the speakers are just vibrating on their mounts, or vibrating something inside the door. I might be able to fix it. Does anyone know how to take the door panels off so the speakers can be accessed?
I would really appreciate any help


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: How to remove door panels of Touareg/speaker buzzing in stereo? (VenetianGreenTouareg)*

I IM'd you - need your email address.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: How to remove door panels of Touareg/speaker buzzing in stereo? (VenetianGreenTouareg)*

You have mail.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

I hear you.. 
I hate this sound system :-( Its lame... Sorry...
I have an issue now where one of my speakers (driver, woofer, I beleive) keeps max-ing out at higher volumes. Sounds like quick, loud fart, basically :-/
I would seriously consider replacing my speakers (and even AMP) if I had details on how.


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: How to remove door panels of Touareg/speaker buzzing in stereo? (VenetianGreenTouareg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VenetianGreenTouareg* »_Two part question:
-Audio is my hobby. I hear things that many people don't. One of the things I'm hearing from my Sound System I is a faint buzzing/vibration in many of the speakers. Some of it can only be heard in certain songs (Steely Dan/Jack Of Speed - Great song!), or when playing an audio book (Audible.com played through PhatBox - Recommended!). Does anyone else hear similar buzzing? Most of the time, it comes from the woofers, but with audio books (spoken word), I can hear it from midrange/tweeters as well.


I have the exact same issue which I've brought to the attention of the service dept several times and they don't hear it. But the buzz is definitely there with certain very deep bass sounds; you can actually feel the vibration in the door panel. If I press on the door panel, the buzz disappears. It's only in the front doors, not the rears. I was thinking of replacing the speakers altogether. They are muffled sounding anyway, not very clear. The midrange/tweeters are fine though.
In fact, every day I seem to hear a new buzz someplace, be it the dashboard, the instrument cluster, the seatbelts....starting to grate on my nerves.


_Modified by irbrenda at 6:55 PM 5-11-2004_


----------



## migdom (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: (Uriah)*

Hello all, I would say that I have a similar situation. The description Uriah posted before "Sounds like quick, loud fart, basically :-/" is very much what I've listened to a few times. 
It seems an Amp related problem since I hear the low backround fart/pop noise sporadically at different volume settings. For clarification; when starting the car the noise would be present until it is restarted.








I think this could tell vw that many customers have defective AMPS and/or head units (I know everithing is one unit), I would like to see if others are experiencing the same issue, and would mention it at my first service visit next month. 

I have the NAV Sys


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: How to remove door panels of Touareg/speaker buzzing in stereo? (VenetianGreenTouareg)*

Marc, did those files work out for you? Any luck with your speaker buzz?


_Modified by 4x4s at 2:23 PM 5-14-2004_


----------



## VenetianGreenTouareg (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: How to remove door panels of Touareg/speaker buzzing in stereo? (4x4s)*

4x4s, thanks for the files. They are very helpful and have answered a lot of questions for me! I'm traveling on business right now, but I'll be taking the door panels off this weekend and looking at the speakers. I'll report back what I find.
Thanks again!


----------



## NWroller (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: How to remove door panels of Touareg/speaker buzzing in stereo? (VenetianGreenTouareg)*

I have the same issue, i seem to notice it most in the rear door behind the driver. I was going to have the dealer take a look at it when i was in for the 10k service. Please keep us posted with any updates.


----------



## the realdeal (Aug 18, 2013)

*Thankyou for your help*



4x4s said:


> I IM'd you - need your email address.


Could you please send me the info on removing the door panel to a 2004 vw toureag need to get to the speaker and replace.. all the best.. until..D a v i d...... dkreal @aol.com


----------

